# oil pressure gauge installation help



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

anyone know of a kit or adapter to install auto meter sport comp oil pressure gauge on my 05 goat,the dealer is having problems with install.thanx


----------



## lowrideher (Nov 13, 2005)

i just got done installing a oil pressure and volt meter in my car. i have a 05 and all the wires you need to tap into come from the plug you would plug in the jhp guages, less the oil pressure sender. you will have to take the cover off right above the oil filter and tap it using a 1/8" pipe tap and put your sender there or if you have a mechanical guage run a line from there to the back of the guage. pretty simple just a little time consuming.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*oil pressure gauge install*

so those jhp gauges r plug and play?u dont have to worry about installing sending unit is that what ur saying ? my car is at the dealer i told them about tapping ,they said the aluminum would crack.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

#1judge said:


> so those jhp gauges r plug and play?u dont have to worry about installing sending unit is that what ur saying ? my car is at the dealer i told them about tapping ,they said the aluminum would crack.


I believe for '05 and '06 the connector is right behind the radio; you fish it up and they are true plug & play (for JHP). They're a little pricey though- - $435 I believe.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree Yep. Just finished fishing a few days ago. 05 are plug and play. Your dealer, who the H... is your dealer. He ought to have the specs for gauges?


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*oil gauge*

can u believe this dealer has had my car 2 weeks now and they still cant figure out where to put sending unit,i give up i will try and order plug n play gauges from jhp,bought my car new not even a month ago wanted a gauge mod ,took to the dealer and no car for two weeks and no mod,what bs.thanx for all ur guys help though


----------

